# How do you keep PORES clear?



## PBunnieP (Dec 13, 2008)

I know there's been some discussion on products to minimize the appearance of pores when doing makeup. But does anyone have good tips for KEEPING them clear? 

Sadly due to genetics [thanks Mom >.>] I've got rather obvious ones...especially on my inner cheeks...they actually look like HOLES [good grief]. I find that exfoliators dont get them "unplugged" and AHA/BHA really sting my sensitive skin. The ONLY thing that really works is -manual extraction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I usually have to do that once a week to keep them minimized [when they're clear/unplugged they dont look that bad].

Any suggestions on unplugging/keeping your pores clear? 
*I try not to "fill them in" because that just give me more to extract later*


----------



## MissResha (Dec 13, 2008)

for my nose area, i tend to get a few tiny lil blackheads so i use those Ponds blackhead strips once a week and i use Purity Made Simple facial cleanser by Philosphy at night. In the morning, I use Clearasil for sensitive skin. Both the regular facial cleanser and the facial scrub. i know it sounds like a lot of steps but it's really not. 

a.m. in the shower - lather up the first time with the scrub for about 60sec. rinse. then lather up with the sudsier cleanser. rinse and go.

put on my face


p.m. - wash my face off with Purity. Saturday night i do the ponds strip. it pulls out the nastiest shit.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 13, 2008)

Mario Badescu Rolling Peel <3

It is the same idea as Biore but not as damaging because it doesn't tear at the face like the strips can. I just found this product and am in love with the results. I don't know if it shrinks the pores but it does clean without extracting.


----------



## cetati (Dec 13, 2008)

Pores cannot be shrunk thanks to genetics. Once they're big they are just big. But they do APPEAR bigger when they're stuffed. 

I keep mine clear by using a high foam wash (I use a Japanese one). I find the super pansy soft foam ones like the Purity one don't work well for me.. just find a regular foaming cleanser (that's not self-foam), work it into a really big ball (like tennis ball sized) of foam, and instead of using your FINGERS to rub your skin, use the foams. The tiny micro-bits of foam will get in your pores. According to all the Asian beauty magazines I do love to read, this is the best method of cleaning your pores out daily as it is extremely gentle.. you are not rubing with anything. You are taking the foam and working it lightly and gently into your pores and then rinsing it out. Do it for at least a minute before you rinse... or until you get impatient. Usually this is a minute or so. I do this after removing my make up very thoroughly with MAC's cleans-off oil. It's important to do two step so that first, you get rid of your make up, then you deep clean your pores with the foam method. This seems like a lot of work but I used to have big chunky holes in my face and after going on this regime for a couple of years on the advice of a Japanese magazine (and this magazine does an article/editorial on this method like twice a year every year for years and years already, so they really love it), it actually cleared up. Obviously I cannot undo a lot of the damage I did by not properly cleansing in my younger years, but they're as small and clear as they have ever been since puberty. 

Oh, you should also tone with a good toner, and seal in the moisture with a good oil-free moisturizer. I like LUSH's Tea Tree Water and Enzymion moisturizer for this... though in the winter now I switched to Kose's Sekkisei line's moisturizer. Toning and moisturizing to keep your skin hydrated is also impotant!

In the morning I exfoliate with a gentle exfoliator.... right now it's Philosophy's Micro-delivery Exfoliating Wash. This stuff is GREAT.


----------



## alka1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I use a BHA solution by Paula's Choice. It's a salicylic acid based formula which is able to exfoliate within the pore. In addition to that, I also use a gentle washcloth every other day for manual exfoliation. Works great


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 13, 2008)

Philosophy Purity + Lush Tea Three Water


----------



## Korms (Dec 14, 2008)

The pores on my nose get super clogged and I take sick pleasure in squeezing the gunk out on a weekly basis.


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Pores cannot be shrunk thanks to genetics. Once they're big they are just big. But they do APPEAR bigger when they're stuffed. 

I keep mine clear by using a high foam wash (I use a Japanese one). I find the super pansy soft foam ones like the Purity one don't work well for me.. just find a regular foaming cleanser (that's not self-foam), work it into a really big ball (like tennis ball sized) of foam, and instead of using your FINGERS to rub your skin, use the foams. The tiny micro-bits of foam will get in your pores._

 
I have the Perfect Whip cleanser from Shiseido, is that a good one? Or which one would u reccomend? The Perfect Whip seems ok, but not miraculous or anything.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 15, 2008)

Try Clear Improvement charcoal mask by Origins.


----------



## prncezz (Dec 15, 2008)

I have really tiny blackheads on my nose.. but the strips never work for me. I'm pretty much stuck with them!


----------



## cetati (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_I have the Perfect Whip cleanser from Shiseido, is that a good one? Or which one would u reccomend? The Perfect Whip seems ok, but not miraculous or anything._

 
I use Perfect Whip, and I really like it. It's not super miraculous but I feel like after i've done my make up removal already, Perfect Whip is good and gentle, and it's really easy to make a lot of thick, lush foam to gently clean out my pores with. You just have to be patient with it. It's not overdrying either. For the price point, it's pretty damn miraculous.. it's comparable to the MAC cleansers and to some of the higher end Shiseido/Kose ones (though not surpassing--Kose's foaming powder wash from their Sekkisei line is pretty damn miraculous to me, but it costs a bundle), and it's so cheap! Here in the US it's like 9 bucks a pop if you can find it. In Taiwan it was even cheaper. 

It's supposed to have been the top selling face cleanser in Japan for a while now, for precisely the above reasons.


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Here in the US it's like 9 bucks a pop if you can find it. In Taiwan it was even cheaper. 

It's supposed to have been the top selling face cleanser in Japan for a while now, for precisely the above reasons._

 
Yeah, I've seen it alot in the Japanese magazines that I'm hopelessly addicted to... Perfect Whip usually comes in top 5. I also have their Perfect Oil. However it's like approx 16 canadian if you get it at the larger asian supermarket. I like the smell though and it certainly makes me feel...whiter? The Kose Seseiki [sp] line is CRAZY expensive here and almost impossible to find, it's only avaiable at the small asian cosmetics stores.


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prncezz* 

 
_I have really tiny blackheads on my nose.. but the strips never work for me. I'm pretty much stuck with them!_

 
I HATE those strips.. they peel off your skin and hurt like a b*tch. I dont know why so many people love them so much.


----------



## cetati (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_I HATE those strips.. they peel off your skin and hurt like a b*tch. I dont know why so many people love them so much._

 
Agreed. I prefer manual extractions. 

Also, Perfect Oil for me is a blah. I prefer either the Sekkisei one or the MAC Cleanse-Off Oil... I prefer the Sekkisei one the most because it smells good and feels more gentle, but it a) costs a ton more, and b) can't B2M it. So right now my remover of choice is Cleanse-Off Oil for whole face, then the pink MAC remover for eyes. 

Going to switch to Bi-Facil for eyes soon though.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_I HATE those strips.. they peel off your skin and hurt like a b*tch. I dont know why so many people love them so much._

 
Mario Badescu Rolling Peel... all the benefits of the strips but in a cream form. It's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Agreed. I prefer manual extractions. 

Also, Perfect Oil for me is a blah. I prefer either the Sekkisei one or the MAC Cleanse-Off Oil... I prefer the Sekkisei one the most because it smells good and feels more gentle, but it a) costs a ton more, and b) can't B2M it. So right now my remover of choice is Cleanse-Off Oil for whole face, then the pink MAC remover for eyes. 

Going to switch to Bi-Facil for eyes soon though._

 
I love Dermalogica PreCleanse and make up remover for my eye make up.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Mario Badescu Rolling Peel <3

It is the same idea as Biore but not as damaging because it doesn't tear at the face like the strips can. I just found this product and am in love with the results. I don't know if it shrinks the pores but it does clean without extracting._

 

oooh.. i'm gonna have to try this one. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mario Badescu products! Right now I'm using the Kiwi facial scrub & the Strawberry one, rotating every other week, but as soon as these little samples run out I'm going to try the rolling peel.. thanks!


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Mario Badescu Rolling Peel... all the benefits of the strips but in a cream form. It's definitely worth checking out._

 
I've heard about this brand alot but it's nearly impossible to find it in Vancouver [i think only ONE place sells it]... most likely I'll have to wait until vancouver gets a Sephora... i think we're getting one sometimes next year. 

Is it like a gommage? Like creamy/gluey and you rub it around then it comes off in bits?


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Agreed. I prefer manual extractions. 

Also, Perfect Oil for me is a blah. I prefer either the Sekkisei one or the MAC Cleanse-Off Oil... I prefer the Sekkisei one the most because it smells good and feels more gentle, but it a) costs a ton more, and b) can't B2M it. So right now my remover of choice is Cleanse-Off Oil for whole face, then the pink MAC remover for eyes. 

Going to switch to Bi-Facil for eyes soon though._

 
I'm gonna try out the Cleanser-Off Oil from MAC once I'm done with my Perfect Oil [or until i get sick of it]. Its too bad that oil-cleansers aren't that popular here in North America, not many choices. 

I like Bi-Facil too but I still find that i need to work at it abit to get my mascara off plus its a little expense for a eyemakeup remover in my opinion. I just stick to Ponds Cold Cream... gets the job done and no lost eyelashes.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Mario Badescu Rolling Peel <3

It is the same idea as Biore but not as damaging because it doesn't tear at the face like the strips can. I just found this product and am in love with the results. I don't know if it shrinks the pores but it does clean without extracting._

 
I hope this works for me!
I'm so disciplined with my skincare routine, but my pores love to clog if I just think about it. I like the pore strips, but I need something that will work on my chin/jawline.
You made this sound so great, I couldn't resist and ordered some (15% off no less, yay!).
I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 16, 2008)

I use cleanser,toner and alpha hydroxy gel from Paula's Choice. Full of antioxidants, the right pH, no bullshit products, no excess fragrance and irritants. I use her carbon mask too. If I use the wrong products, I get cystic acne. I have really smooth skin, so Paula is workin' for me.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 16, 2008)

I use Philosophy's purity cleanser and a clarisonic face brush.  I swear that with these two things my pores have never looked cleaner or appeared smaller.  That brush is expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## babyleese (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_I've heard about this brand alot but it's nearly impossible to find it in Vancouver [i think only ONE place sells it]... most likely I'll have to wait until vancouver gets a Sephora... i think we're getting one sometimes next year. 

Is it like a gommage? Like creamy/gluey and you rub it around then it comes off in bits?_

 
What place are you talking about? 'cause I know Beautymark sells Mario Badescu.  It's a great little shop that sells a lot of brands that you wouldn't normally see in Vancouver.  I'd bought quite a few products from them before and they're awesome.



I'm sorry to hear AHA/BHA doesn't work for you!  I use a number of AHA/BHA products and I honestly wouldn't be able to live without them.  I'm in the process of keeping my pores clear by using glycolic acid w/ Clarisonic, glycolic toner, and an SA treatment (granted, I'm dealing with clogged pores + blackheads + acne + acne scars too >.<).


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 16, 2008)

PBunnieP said:


> I've heard about this brand alot but it's nearly impossible to find it in Vancouver [i think only ONE place sells it]... most likely I'll have to wait until vancouver gets a Sephora... i think we're getting one sometimes next year.
> 
> Is it like a gommage? Like creamy/gluey and you rub it around t<textarea name="message" id="vB_Editor_QE_1_textarea" rows="10" cols="60" style="width:500px; height:200px" tabindex="1" dir="ltr"> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 17, 2008)

babyleese said:


> What place are you talking about? 'cause I know Beautymark sells Mario Badescu.  It's a great little shop that sells a lot of brands that you wouldn't normally see in Vancouver.  I'd bought quite a few products from them before and they're awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

